# Which Nokian Hakkapeliitta?



## verb.move (Jun 30, 2006)

A couple weeks ago I got some Yokohama YK520 on an impulse buy without researching because there was a screw in one of the old tires.
Now after doing some research I get the sense that they wont be the best performers in the snow, and given that I DO drive a fair bit in the snow, winter tires might be necessary.
I will wait until the first time I drive in snow this winter to decide that much, but I am going to do my research first.
Now I KNOW Nokian Hakkapeliitta's are great snow tires, but which ones? There are like 7 different Hakkapeliitta's, and then their studded counterparts.
Which brings me to my question:
*Which ones are the best?*


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

best for what?
Are you willing to live with the noise of studded tires?


----------



## verb.move (Jun 30, 2006)

*Re: (GT17V)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GT17V* »_best for what?
Are you willing to live with the noise of studded tires?

Well I dont think I want to go with studded tires because of the noise and lack of grip on dry pavement, but out of the Hakka's they have on Tires By Web (Hakka 2, 4, 5, RSi, R) which would be the best winter tire(again, I dont really want studs, though I know they are better)


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

THe 2,4,5 were designed with studding in mind.
The RSi & R's were designed from the start, as friction tires, so the have a lot more in terms of siping (because they don't have studs). However, due to all the siping they have (I have the RSI), it feels like your driving on sponges on dry payment (so you have to dial back on the driving aggressiveness).

The 5, RSI, & R are also low rolling resistance tires, so they will improve the fuel economy over its competition.
The R's will eventually replace the RSi.
There is a mid-point though, if you can live with a retread (remoulded actually) tire, http://www.greendiamondtire.com


----------



## verb.move (Jun 30, 2006)

*FV-QR*

ive read about those green diamond tires before. I like that they are cheaper than the Nokians, but I will have to some research online to see if they actually perform well. Also, the Icelander's are "pre-sold out" in the 225/55R17 size I would need.
I'm also not sure how i feel about using remolded tires, in the sense of not knowing what type of rubber compound is in each tire. 1 tire could have a winter compound that doesnt freeze in cold weather, while the other 3 might be from all-seasons and freeze up at 45*F. And the treadwear would have to be different on each tire, as well.


_Modified by verb.move at 10:58 AM 7-13-2008_


----------



## skullone (Aug 6, 2007)

*Re: (verb.move)*

I bought Hakka 5's for my Quattro
No regrets, they handle like a dream. I did not get studded.
Being able to drive 70mph on sheet ice roads on Mt Hood and still corner and break is amazing... defies physics


----------



## teutoned (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: (GT17V)*

RSIs are the best in the snow and slush but give up some of your high speed on those not so wintery days. to be replaced by the Rs, a friction tire that i've been told has the lowest rolling resistance of ANY tire on the market! nokians friction tyre give you better traction thru out the life of the tire. 2s,4s, and 5s w/studs are best for icy conditions. don't forget about the ECO-STUD system!! w/o studs they're not as good as the friction tires but do perform better at higher speeds due to compounding and speed rating. finally, their allweather tires, you don't give up any high speed but give up traction on those nasty days. in some instances they out perform other manufactures dedicated winters!! just depends on how you like to drive in the winter.


_Modified by teutoned at 4:42 PM 8-29-2008_


----------



## teutoned (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: (teutoned)*

bump


----------



## badboytires (Aug 5, 2008)

*Re: Which Nokian Hakkapeliitta? (verb.move)*

Try the new WRG2 by Nokian. It's their newest in winter tire technology and studless.
http://www.nokiantires.com/en/...inter


----------



## teutoned (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: Which Nokian Hakkapeliitta? (badboytires)*

note: WR G2 is their benchmark ALL-WEATHER tyre. in some instances it out performs other manufacter's dedicated winter tyres. it does have the severe service emblem (mountain and snow flake) so in eyes of government it's a winter tyre but ask NOKIAN and they'll tell you if you want maximum traction try either the new hakka R or . and i agree. get the G2 if u don't want to give up any go fast fun on the not so bad days( H or V rated). basic rule of thumb. the higher the speed rating less flex in contact patch equates to less traction on bad days. lower speed rating more flex in contact patch allows tire to shape to road surface and grip but also softer sidewall so......


----------



## f1forkvr6 (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: Which Nokian Hakkapeliitta? (verb.move)*

If you have icy conditions, get the Hakk-5's (studded) - clearly their best severe winter tire.
If you don't get much ice, get the RSi - a fantastic friction tire. I've had experience with both and currently run the studded Hakk-5's (I get some ice on the seacoast, and in the inland valleys).


----------



## bcze1 (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: Which Nokian Hakkapeliitta? (f1forkvr6)*

I'm in Denver as well, and for our conditions I cannot recommend Dunlop Wintersport M3 or 3D's highly enough. They offer far better dry traction and grip than most dedicated snows, and they still perform as well or better than a lot of snow out there in true winter conditions. Deep fresh snow seems to be the closest thing to a weakness they have. 
I also go skiing at least weekly, powder days preferred







, and I've never been anything but impressed by them regardless of what car I've had them on.


----------



## Josh775 (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: Which Nokian Hakkapeliitta? (verb.move)*

When Nokian can improve a tire 10%, they introduce the next generation tire. In this case, the Nokian Hakkapeliitta 5 has replaced the 4, 2, Q...and so on. The Hakka 5 is studdable. The Nokian Hakkapeliitta R is the replacement for the now discontinued RSi. The R is non studdable. Nokian rules when it comes to snow, ice and slush.


----------



## teutoned (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: Which Nokian Hakkapeliitta? (Josh775)*

dunlop winter sports is one of the tyres the NOKIAN WR G2 all weather out performs


----------

